# step by step pod build



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 8, 2015)

I know there have been countless posts regarding float pods, I don't know if anyone has done a complete step by step post on building and installing a set, so I thought I would. Before I begin though let me say that this is the way I do it, I'm not saying that my way is the only way or the best way, its just my way, ok? Not every fabricator works the same. I'd like to thank fellow Tin Boater frydaddy for allowing me to use pics of his boat and the pods I installed on it. Also, I won't be able to get all this posted in one sitting, so be patient I'll get back as soon as I can.-Rod

O.K., lets see if we can get some pods built......


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 8, 2015)

Got a few more minutes to get a coupla more pics in.


----------



## bonz_d (Dec 9, 2015)

Sure wish I still had access to a brake. I have a good number of projects that could use one.


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2015)

Awesome thread! Thanks!


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 11, 2015)

bonz_d, I picked this one up a couple of months ago for $1,800 

Thanxs Jim, I try to be as informational as i can.

O.K., In the last pic you can see the gap between the first bended piece and the transom. Remember we already know this angle from our earlier measurements with the level. Now it is time to cut that angle and cut the steps out of this piece, lets proceed.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 12, 2015)

Lets continue......


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice fab work man!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanx Prowler.

In the last pic, I mentioned that I would be cutting the tacked pods off, reason for this is that 1) It will be easier to weld out the seams on a fab table and 2) I plan on putting a piece of plate on the back of the pod, making it a complete box. Some fabricators omit this step and simply seal weld the pod entirely around onto the transom. I plan on just stitch welding the pod on. There is an advantage to this. Remember the bolt heads I mentioned earlier? If you ever have to get to them an all welded pod would be too difficult to cut off, stitch welds wont be.


----------



## ADIBOO (Dec 15, 2015)

I wish I was closer to you so i could have you build me a set. Looks way better than the pre built ones.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice professional work, as always from you.

How would these compare, price wise, with the units that Cabelas offers? They have three sizes, and all are below $300.00 a set. Of course, one would have to add the cost of having them welded onto their boat. 

richg99


----------



## AllOutdoors (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice work. I had a set put on an alum a craft 1756 aw rr with a 90/65 Yamaha 4 stroke. After the guys gave it a test run, they added pods to their river runners (rr) as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Dec 27, 2015)

What will the pods help with?


----------



## AllOutdoors (Dec 28, 2015)

whitetailhntr said:


> What will the pods help with?


Floatation for the most part. With the outboard jet on my river runner the pods helped in steering, floatation, and made the boat feel more stable.


----------



## spcamno (Dec 28, 2015)

Mainly for flotation and stability and also increase buoyancy at the stern especially when mounted with heavy mud motor.

Its designed to angle up at the rear to reduce drag when the boat is on plane.


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanx, guys for the compliments.

Rich, my price starts out at $500 installed, that price will vary depending on size, design ie steps or no steps, condition of transom, etc. I am not familiar with the Cabelas pods, but as you stated you still have to have them fitted to your transom and welded. These pods are each custom tailored to the customers boat and built to their specs. The material I use is .125 which I am pretty sure the the Cabelas are not, I cant say for certain though. Maybe someone knows what they use can give us the specs on them.

That being said, it would be up to the customer if they wanted to up the ante for a set of mine or any other builder for that matter. Hopes this answers your question.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 29, 2015)

Cabelas = Beavertail


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, I guess, by the time that you buy the Cabela's units (Beavertail); have them shipped; and then find someone to weld them on...your price isn't all that much higher. 

Custom fit; local guy; ( for me, anyhow); no shipping; good quality...sounds like I need to come to see you if and when I decide to do something.

If someone were to bring the boat to you for measuring...I presume that the boat could then be taken home;fished out of; and then be brought back for the welding??????

At age 76, every day counts!! Ha Ha
richg99

Thanks for the update. richg99


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Dec 31, 2015)

Rich, I usually like to keep the boat with me as I'm building them, I like to make damn sure they are going to fit and look good. Rework costs me time and money.

I read up on those beavertails and they seem like a fine product. However they cannot compare to a set custom tailored to your boat in my opinion. I dont like how you have to scab on pieces to make them contour to your transom. No prefab pods can match every manufacturers boat design, look on the beavertail installation instructions, not only does it not match the transom ,the pod doesnt match the side of the boat contour. Not that big of a deal? But for me thats not how i want my boat. 

Things to consider when I build them is, like I have said 1) transom angle 2) side of hull angle) 3) motor (with or without a whale tail ) swing at full left and right turn colliding with pod. 4) general size


----------



## richg99 (Dec 31, 2015)

What would be a normal turn-around time?

richg99


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 31, 2015)

1st class work. Any plans for a ladder to be added ?


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Jan 1, 2016)

Depending on my work schedule at the refinery, normal turn around time would be a weekend. If I had the boat early Friday morning I could have em done by Sunday, unless something comes up. 

Knee Deep, I could put just about anything the owner wanted. Folding ladder, trolling motor mount, kicker motor mount, etc.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 1, 2016)

That is a way better turnaround time than any boat dealer I ever dealt with for anything except minor lower unit fluid changes. 

richg99


----------

